# Miami Garage Collapse.  Uncle Robert.



## Omar B (Oct 11, 2012)

Many of you have heard of the collapse of the parking garage in Miami yesterday and the 3 trapped construction workers.  Well, the third worker has been found and removed but they are still making the rounds calling family and notifying them.  But I got a call from Robert's wife.  The third worker was him, one of my father's best friends growing up and a man I call Uncle Robert.  He was from Kemps Hill in Jamaica and moved to FL for work, and died for it.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/10/parking-garage-collapse-miami-dade-college_n_1954851.html


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Omar.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 11, 2012)

Omar I am sorry for your lost. I am.a student at MDC
And all the campus are talking about it. Doral campus
is a nice campus so we are all surprised that it happen there.


----------



## MJS (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Omar.  I was watching this on the news this morning.  It was very sad listening to all of the family members talking about the people that're trapped.  Thoughts and prayers to everyone.


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that Omar

Good thoughts and prayers to all involved :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Very sorry to hear it.


----------

